# Added a "Blogging the Institutes" sub-forum to discuss the Institutes



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 12, 2009)

Chris Mangum suggested that we add an RSS feed for Calvin's Institutes. I figured out how to do it. It downloaded 14 RSS feeds the first time and I changed the post dates so it would no longer clutter up the Today's Posts.

The "Blogging the Institutes" forum will only allow posts from this feed. You may, however, respond to posts created there. Each time a new post is made by one of the bloggers, you can read the description and go to Reformation21 to read the blog entry. It's also a good "tickler" for you to know what portion of the Institutes is being covered.

I actually think this will be a good way to keep a record of this great resource for years to come for any future readers who may want to read the Institutes in a year.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 12, 2009)

Is there a link?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 12, 2009)

turmeric said:


> Is there a link?



Yes, Blogging the Institutes

It is a subforum of this forum.


----------

